# Looking into getting a conure in a few months, looking for advice!



## orangeclumsy (May 24, 2012)

Hey everyone! I've owned budgies in the past, and I'm currently in a situation where I can't have pets of any kind, but I'll be moving in January into a place where I can have pets. I'll have to search specifically for somewhere where birds will be allowed though. 

Anyways, I'm wanting to get a conure, probably a Jenday as I find them freaking adorable. I'm doing research on my own of course, but I was wondering if there's anyone on here who has owned both conures and budgies and could possibly outline the major differences in care and such? I know that the conure will need a larger and sturdier cage of course, but do you know the minimum cage size for a conure? I'm going above average definitely, but I want to know where my starting point is as well as bar spacing. 

I'm saving up starting now and by january I'll have at least $500 saved with the rate at which I'm saving now. I won't be getting the bird immediately either because i need to find a place to live and a new job and all that, but perhaps in February once I'm settled.

Thanks everyone for all your advice!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I don't have conures, but 2 of my parrots are approximately Jenday size. You're going to want to get a cage which is a minimum of 24x22" or about. The next standard size up would be ideal. While they're fairly small parrots, they will enjoy space to move around and play when they have to be in their cage, and of course bigger is always better for any bird species. Keep in mind about bar spacing though. A bar spacing at about 5/8" is ideal. 1" is too big for a Jenday size bird. 

You will need to teach the bird at least the basics of positive reinforcement. Clicker or target training are good methods. Any conure can be worked with and taught to be socialized with multiple people if taught consistently from an early age. Remember, you get out of it what you put in. Conures are highly trainable. If you hear that parrots are one person birds, mean, or unruly in any way, you can bet the bird lacks basic training and boundaries being set, and bad habits are not nipped in the bud by the owner. 

Diet for conures are the same for most Psittacine species (parrots and parakeets)... High quality pellets, fresh foods with or without added grains, sprouts, seeds, (or at least some of those things if not all). A high quality pellet base to the diet assures adequate nutrition is covered. 

Parrots (even small ones) are headstrong and smart, and will be a learning curve above budgies, but the conures are considered to be a great choice for novice level owners . Keep in mind the Jendays and Suns are known to have a very loud voice compared to their body size, and can be a vocal species. All the best to you .


----------



## Evemarine (May 31, 2016)

From what I've read, the green cheeks and pineapples are much quieter birds. I think if you are going to have close neighbours its sensible to choose one of the less vocal ones. They all look really quite affectionate and trainable though. Good luck.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I've owned both a Green Cheek and Sun conure.

The Green Cheek Was an amazing bird! When My boyfriend and I broke up, I took him with me when I moved back in with my parents, and he quickly fell in love with my step dad. LOVED him to death! So much, that when I finally moved out on my own again and took him with me, he was miserable and loud and bit a lot. I eventually brought him back home again to be with my step dad! LOL poor old guy was not expecting to be a full time bird parent!

I always thought my dream bird was a Sun conure, just look at them and you can see why! I found an add on my local classifieds and brought home a tame bird. She was LOUD LOUD LOUD!! 

But what really made me uncomfortable was that beak. it was HUGE, and scary, and could do a lot of damage. I didn't take me long to discover that I should just stick with budgies, and I eventually gave her back to the breeder and a huge weight was lifted from my shoulders. 
Seriously! that beak scared the daylights out of me.

Have you found a breeder in your area? I would suggest spending some time with the birds, handling them and making sure that you are comfortable with their size and noise level and diet needs. 
As much as I wanted to be a conure parent, it just didn't work out for me. Don't be me! lol


----------

